# Deployed soldier fights phone bill



## PMedMoe (21 May 2010)

A bit of a non-news story (IMHO), akin to the guy's mother who was griping about his test for his driver's license.

*Article Link*

Did you hear the one about the Canadian soldier who can't get out of his cellphone contract despite being shipped off to war? 

There's one dad of a brave, young reservist deployed to Afghanistan wondering if the Taliban are more flexible in their rigid rules than some of these iron-clad cellphone agreements. 

It would be hard to convince Richard Fraser otherwise. 

"I thought you might be interested to hear how one of Canada's largest and wealthiest companies do their part to support our servicemen and women while deployed in defence of this country," he told me. 

If he didn't already have enough on his mind. 

His 20-year-old son, Glenn, the pride and joy of Birchlawn Ave. and proud and honoured member of Toronto's Scottish Regiment, was sent to the murderous war zone with the Canadian Armed Forces this month.  
  
His monthly Rogers cellphone bill will keep coming in. 

"I had the pleasure of speaking to a Rogers rep in an effort to have my son's account frozen for seven to nine months while he is deployed," said Richard. "It seems that since my son signed a contract there is no way that they could suspend, or hold his current cell number or services." 

Now we get complaints about all the cellphone companies and Rogers has told me they will look into this one. But this is just stupid. 

Hopefully somebody at Rogers will take it out of the hands of the insensitive people who have been dealing with Mr. Fraser so far. 

He has spent hours on the phone talking to three different people who were unsympathetic -- akin to trying to convince the Taliban to let girls go to school. 

"We as a family have been loyal Rogers customers," said Richard. "Our average Rogers bill is approximately $400 to $500 a month, four cellphones plus cable. The best they are willing to do is charge $31.33 per month for services that he will not be using, though I am sure they would like to ding him on the roaming charges from Afghanistan if he had to make a call." 

He "explained to the Rogers rep that he was deployed and only wanted to hold his current cell number until he returned." 

He got no compromise or understanding. 

More on link

I was charged monthly for several services I wasn't using when I deployed.  $31 a month isn't so bad.

No offense to the soldier or his Dad but waaaaahhhhh.   :crybaby:

 :


----------



## mariomike (21 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> A bit of a non-news story (IMHO), akin to the guy's mother who was griping about his test for his driver's license.



"Soldier fights war at home:  A Kingston reservist is in danger of losing his college entrance spot because he can't write an Ontario driver's test in Afghanistan.":
http://www.thewhig.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?archive=true&e=1470158&pg=2

Topic: "Reservist may lose college paramedic placement because he's posted to Afstan": 
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/84574.0.html


----------



## DirtyDog (21 May 2010)

He signed a contract... suck it up, quit griping, and pay the $30 a month.  Tour pay should cover that just fine.

I knew when I signed a contract with Roghers there was a strong possibility of me deploying.  Some other providers will suspend, but Rogers doesn't but I still went with them.

I called and reduced my plan to the minimum before deploying and when the guy figured out I where I was going he talked to his supervisor and worked out a deal so I was paying even less... without me whining or prompting him about it.

Attention whores.....


----------



## BernDawg (21 May 2010)

It's amazing what a well worded letter to the "Office of the President" will get you.  I ran into some issues with my telus account and followed this route.  They immediately offered to suspend my account.  Now I'm not saying this will work with Rogers but it's a place to start.  Sometimes the "old" ways are the best.


----------



## Greymatters (21 May 2010)

While there's nothing wrong with asking for a special requst, you cant expect them to go against the terms of the contract just because you're a military member.  A contract is designed to be binding for a reason, and binds both parties to the terms within it. 

Regarding monthly fees, when we go on deployment the banks still expect us to pay for the houses we arent living in or the cars we arent driving.  Youre still paying the membership fees for the gym your not going to, or the soccer team you arent playing on, or the recreation league hockey team you arent skating with.  Like previously posted, suck it up, its part of life.  Or next time have a special exemption written into the contract...


----------



## ballz (21 May 2010)

I was thinking about posting this recording but I figured I might cause anybody with high blood pressure to keel over...

But since everybody thinks this guy is whining, let me introduce you to a guy with a REAL service problem:

http://verizonmath.blogspot.com/2007/08/original-recording-of-verizon-customer.html

WARNING: Make sure you have something soft and fluffy to throw within reach...


----------



## 211RadOp (21 May 2010)

I called Rodgers a couple of weeks ago to see what they would do with my plan while deployed.  They offered me the "vacation" package which is about $14/mo, phone stays active and I get charged per call.  As my phone will be turned off in my home, the bill will be almost nothing.


----------



## Occam (21 May 2010)

ballz said:
			
		

> I was thinking about posting this recording but I figured I might cause anybody with high blood pressure to keel over...
> 
> But since everybody thinks this guy is whining, let me introduce you to a guy with a REAL service problem:
> 
> ...



The guy had way more composure than I would've displayed.  I think there would've been scorch marks on my phone, and I'm pretty sure I'd have exhausted my entire repertoire of profanity before the second person came on the line!


----------



## 1feral1 (21 May 2010)

When I deployed in Aug 06, I was on a 24 month mobile contract with Vodafone, at $33/mo. The cancellation fee was more than it would have been if I just left things the way they were.

So I just lt it ride, at $10kAUD/month coming in, a total of a bit more than $200 for my 7 months in theatre was going to send me broke.

This bloke whinging about his contract should just HTFU as far as I am concerned.

I am still with Vodafone, although the reception on the island is not 100%, I am overally satisfied with them.

OWDU


----------



## ballz (21 May 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> The guy had way more composure than I would've displayed.  I think there would've been scorch marks on my phone, and I'm pretty sure I'd have exhausted my entire repertoire of profanity before the second person came on the line!



Haha yeah the composure thing is the first thing everybody notices, the poor guy deserves some sort of reward for it. I (and most others) lose more composure just listening to it than he lost having to deal with it.


----------



## MedTechStudent (21 May 2010)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> He signed a contract... suck it up, quit griping, and pay the $30 a month.  Tour pay should cover that just fine.



Thank you!

So he gets out of his contract then suddenly Rogers has to start letting every other deployed members out too.  If he is not bringing the bloody phone and wants to keep his number, he should *change* his rate to a bare minimum 25-30 dollar plan.  Look on the bright side, when he gets back he will most likely be up for a free new phone!    

Also, its never a good idea to set a *precedent* for special treatment towards military members, that just causes animosity from the public, IMHO. 

EDITED TO ADD: Such as the one I hear most frequently; "my tax dollars pay your salary".....as if I don't pay taxes just like you do.  :


----------



## Scott (21 May 2010)

Big frigging deal. Must have been a slow news day.

My mobile, with voice and data, costs me about 120 bucks a month. I go offshore every three weeks and honestly cannot be arsed setting the vacation thingermerbobber every time I leave because it's a)  a pain in the arse (I am sure some of which is by design), and, b) not worth my time. I accept this "loss" of money as a part of the deal and assume that part of my pay is meant to cover the inconvenience.

This dingbat should give his head a shake.


----------



## ModlrMike (21 May 2010)

MedKAWD said:
			
		

> EDITED TO ADD: Such as the one I hear most frequently; "my tax dollars pay your salary".....as if I don't pay taxes just like you do.  :



Most frequently said by those that have, nor ever will pay taxes.


----------



## mariomike (21 May 2010)

MedKAWD said:
			
		

> Such as the one I hear most frequently; "my tax dollars pay your salary".



I have had those unkind words spoken to me many times. And whenever I do did hear them, I remembered this speech, and smiled!:
"I pay your salary":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9CxT48jIgI

I tossed a quarter to a A**-hat concerned citizen mouthing off at a scene who said that to us, and said, "Here's your refund from both of us." Along with a crack to, "Keep the change." I was in no mood for his drunken B.S.
He kept it too! ;D
He called in an "attitude questioned" complaint, but it was worth the satisfaction.  



			
				ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Most frequently said by those that have, nor ever will pay taxes.



Other than alcohol tax.

Topic Update:
"Rogers makes the right call: This may have been the shortest battle in Canadian military history!
“We are amending our policy as it relates to customers on active duty,” Odette Coleman of Rogers Communications announced Friday.":
http://www.torontosun.com/news/columnists/joe_warmington/2010/05/21/14042901.html


----------



## cn (22 May 2010)

From a glass-half full perspective:  if this is the worst thing that happens to him on tour, he's lucky.


----------



## Armymedic (22 May 2010)

If people do not speak out against things that are unfair, wrong, or just stupid, then nothing will change.

The media is a powerful tool, if used properly, which can provide the catalyst for change.


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 May 2010)

SFB said:
			
		

> If people do not speak out against things that are unfair, wrong, or just stupid, then nothing will change.
> 
> The media is a powerful tool, if used properly, which can provide the catalyst for change.



Meaning?

Are you saying that the expectation that you pay your cell phone bill as you agreed to in your contract is one of these?: _"unfair, wrong, or just stupid"_

Is there a new regulation somewhere that says serving overseas excuses you from contractual obligation?  Should we next expect to hear someone argue that their car warranty should be extended by the six months they weren't able to drive it while deployed?


(Edit for spelling.)


----------



## armyvern (22 May 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Should we next expect to hear someone argue that their car warranty should be expended by the six months they weren't able to drive it while deployed?



Or that their 6 months of car/mortgage payments should be waived?? Unbelieveable.

Wow; some people in the CF these days do expect the world to rotate around them - unjustly.


----------



## DirtyDog (23 May 2010)

SFB said:
			
		

> If people do not speak out against things that are unfair, wrong, or just stupid, then nothing will change.
> 
> The media is a powerful tool, if used properly, which can provide the catalyst for change.


I believe the term is "whining".....


----------



## brihard (23 May 2010)

When I deployed Rogers was perfectly happy to put me on the $10/month 'holding' plan. I had no issues with them.

I would venture to guess one of the individuals in question probably showed a bit too much attitude at the beginning and a customer service rep pushed back.


----------



## Armymedic (23 May 2010)

Mike O,
No, what I am saying is that people need not jump down others throats because they use the media to get something that in the end works to the benefit of all of us.

But I agree with DD...there is a fine line between activism and whining.


----------



## armyvern (23 May 2010)

SFB said:
			
		

> Mike O,
> No, what I am saying is that people need not jump down others throats because they use the media to get something that in the end works to the benefit of all of us.
> 
> But I agree with DD...there is a fine line between activism and whining.



I'll agree with you on that point.

When the families of those who had Fallen went to the media because the big banks wouldn't write-off their mortgages - that was an act of activism that worked and was just. It resulted in the rules being applied to CF members who held mortgages "equally" with their non-military counterparts who held mortgages who would die while at work and who would have their mortgages forgiven ... unlike CF members who also died doing their jobs.

Going to the media because they won't waive monthly fees that you agreed to in order to get your phone "for free" just because you're a soldier?? Not on.


----------



## mariomike (23 May 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> When the families of those who had Fallen went to the media because the big banks wouldn't write-off their mortgages - that was an act of activism that worked and was just. It resulted in the rules being applied to CF members who held mortgages "equally" with their non-military counterparts who held mortgages who would die while at work and who would have their mortgages forgiven ... unlike CF members who also died doing their jobs.



"Banks to honour insurance claims":
http://www.healthzone.ca/health/news/article/181275--banks-to-honour-insurance-claims


----------



## Another Mom (23 May 2010)

This issue is not about whining about $30 a month or asking for coddling.  The larger issue is about flexibility and respecting the unique lifestyle  and rights of those in the forces. The US passed legislation  to address this and  when  rights are enshrined in law,  it does filter down  to the opinions  of the the general public.

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2008/07/military_servicecontracts_071608w/


----------



## GAP (23 May 2010)

I don't see this situation any different than a civilian worker that is out of touch for weeks/months in the performance of their jobs. Should they get it free?


----------



## DirtyDog (23 May 2010)

Another Mom said:
			
		

> This issue is not about whining about $30 a month or asking for coddling.  The larger issue is about flexibility and respecting the unique lifestyle  and rights of those in the forces. The US passed legislation  to address this and  when  rights are enshrined in law,  it does filter down  to the opinions  of the the general public.
> 
> http://www.armytimes.com/news/2008/07/military_servicecontracts_071608w/


There are a lot of jobs out there that impose unique restrictions and situations unpon the employee.  Granted, not all are as rigid, imposing or as dangerous as the military, but then some are.  Plus, not all military occupations are as taxing as others.  Why should militray members be exempt from obligations that others aren't?  I hate when people ask for preferential treatment and will be damned if I'll do the same.  I almost feel embarassed to ask for a military discount at retailers that offer it.  A little silly, I know, but I like to honour the image of the humble, hard working Canadian soldier.  Not that of a whiner that feels the rest of the country somehow "owes" them.  The attitude and culture of entitlement is something that I see as a problem in the Forces.  Of course there are certain circumstances where a little understanding and felxibility would be nice, but demanding it in a situation like this is wrong. Especially going the media ***** route.  There are other larger issues that are a problem.... something like this is not one of them.

How is asking someone to hounour a contract, which they signed in full knowledge of it's obligations, not "respecting" their rights?  No one forced them to sign that dotted line... much like their CF contract.


----------



## dogger1936 (23 May 2010)

Another Mom said:
			
		

> This issue is not about whining about $30 a month or asking for coddling.  The larger issue is about flexibility and respecting the unique lifestyle  and rights of those in the forces. The US passed legislation  to address this and  when  rights are enshrined in law,  it does filter down  to the opinions  of the the general public.
> 
> http://www.armytimes.com/news/2008/07/military_servicecontracts_071608w/



I have two friends who are civilians who are out of the country in austere conditions more than myself. If he didnt want to pay for it while deployed he could have got a pay as you go phone. Being a reservist it wasnt like he was called out last minute with no notice, sounds like piss poor planning to me.

I was in a contract with my cell provider when I deployed. I gave the phone to a family member to connect with her if she was outside  the house when I called.

As for the US having those kinds of plans it makes financial sense due to their size of military.

There are more important things to complain about....like being permantely injured for the rest of your life,being sent to a support trade you have no interest in, and being given 26,000 dollars for having all most everything in your body broken. So far as I'm concerned piddly ass stuff like this takes attention away from serious problems are troops are having....like our VAC plan.


----------



## ballz (23 May 2010)

Certainly could have avoided all this if he just bought a cell phone and paid month-to-month, or pay as you go... But no, it's the service provider's fault for providing a (probably) free phone with the understanding that you would pay for their service for "x" months.

Now that that is out of the way, I think it would be a pretty good feature on the service provider's part (and may save them from going to a collecting agency), if they had some "x month freeze" option included in their contracts (or even better, charge $20 to have the feature), where you were allowed to exercise the option once during the contract, for up to "x" months, where you weren't provided service, and didn't have to pay for service.

Once "x" months were up, the contract continued (so if you had a 1 year left before you exercised the option, you still have 1 year left).

I'm sure everybody would love to have this option "just in case" and whatnot, and a lot of people, not just military personnel going on tour, could make good use of it, with no harm done to the company. Also, for people that don't manage their bank accounts well or the unexpected happens, this x months grace may allow service provider's to not have to go to a collection agency to recover funds from a rogue debtor.


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2010)

Another Mom said:
			
		

> The US passed legislation



You know we live in Canada right ?

Dont know if you missed that part during orientation.

I'm sure you are not just cherry-picking and want every single US law brought here too.


----------



## Another Mom (23 May 2010)

Is it really necessary to be insulting?  I don't know why I even bother...


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 May 2010)

If we are going to compare eligibility for "benefits" of any kind between Canadian and American soldiers, then the pay scales (and effective allowances) as well as any relevant contractual charges being discussed should also be presented for perspective.


----------



## stealthylizard (23 May 2010)

It is worth inquiring these types of companies to see if they will offer you some sort of deal while deployed, but if they don't have anything like that, don't go whining to the media that corporation x is evil and not supportive.


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 May 2010)

It is certainly worth inquiring and kudos to those who think to do so when establishing their contract or later.  It's the sense of expectation that a corporation should simply change their contractual obligation simply because it's a deployed soldier that lacks merit.


----------



## Scott (23 May 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> I don't see this situation any different than a civilian worker that is out of touch for weeks/months in the performance of their jobs. Should they get it free?



As mentioned before, I am constantly working in places that have either: a) no mobile coverage, b) mobile phone policies that do not allow them on location, or, c) both. I'm currently aboard a rig with 91 other people, all of whom likely have mobile phones, and have never once heard of someone trying to get a "deal" on their plan simply because of their rotation (and most of us are working 3 weeks on, 3 weeks off). And world over there are quite a few people who do the same as I - *never* in my travels have I haeard someone complain about something as trivial as a phone bill.

Hell, I went to Uzbekistan in 2008 for what I thought would be three to four weeks. Over ten weeks later I returned. And while I was gone I sucked it up and paid my phone bill via the internet.


----------



## ModlrMike (23 May 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> It is certainly worth inquiring and kudos to those who think to do so when establishing their contract or later.  It's the sense of expectation that a corporation should simply change their contractual obligation simply because it's a deployed soldier that lacks merit.



Exactly right! It also falls under the category of self preparation and having one's personal affairs in order prior to deployment. There are a great many companies who will bend their policies if ask nicely and have a compelling reason.


----------



## DirtyDog (24 May 2010)

Another Mom said:
			
		

> Is it really necessary to be insulting?  I don't know why I even bother...


People might be a little more respectful if you attempted to substantiate yourself on what many view to be a ridiculous position.


----------



## Infanteer (24 May 2010)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> People might be a little more respectful if you attempted to substantiate yourself on what many view to be a ridiculous position.



Just because some do not like the veracity of her argument doesn't mean its time to be a dick.

I thought the collective "we" had gotten over this.


----------



## Thompson_JM (24 May 2010)

I ended up keeping my plan active.... I never used the phone in KAF, but it was good to have when I was on HLTA in Australia, just in case....


----------



## stealthylizard (24 May 2010)

I had bought an Roshan cell phone.  It was not worth it, even though it only cost me $50 USD.  It works in some areas, mainly KAF, but good luck with getting a Roshan cell signal in a FOB.  It makes sense not to be able to pick up service in areas, it was just aggravating being told it would work, then finding it didn't.  It worked great as an alarm clock though.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 May 2010)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> I had bought an Roshan cell phone.



Sounds like the Iraqna network  :

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## Sythen (28 May 2010)

Something similar happened to me just before I deployed.. I am with Bell, and before I signed my contract, I specifically told the rep I would be deploying and would need to have it suspended for 6-8 months, depending on the tour length.. He told me it was fine and they did it all the time for CF members..

Anyways a few days before I was set to leave, I call them to suspend the phone and am told they have no such thing in place... Ended up going through 3 levels of management before I got someone who would help.. I ended up having to add an extra year to my contract in order to suspend it for 6 months, and if my tour lasts longer, I will be paying the full bill after that 6 months.. When the entire reason you go with a company is because of the ability to suspend something and then when you need it they say no, its just foolish...

So just a heads up to anyone who wants to get a Bell phone, make sure to call their customer service line and asked about it.. Don't take the salesman's word for it


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 May 2010)

Hmmm.  I read thru most of the thread comments, then went back and read thru the first post that PMedMoe posted



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> There's one dad of a brave, young reservist deployed to Afghanistan wondering if the Taliban are more flexible in their rigid rules than some of these iron-clad cellphone agreements.
> 
> It would be hard to convince Richard Fraser otherwise.
> 
> ...



I can't actually see where Glenn, the son who is deployed, complained.  In the article, its all Dad doing the flappin'. 

Could very well be that Glenn called, found out the contract couldn't be frozen/whatever the case may be, and Dad is the one with the splinter in his ass about it.

Atleast...thats the way I read it.  I doubt Glenn is over there right now and the biggest concern he has is his Rogers bill.

 :2c:


----------



## 1feral1 (28 May 2010)

Speaking Roger's.

After my Mom passed away 10 yrs ago, I was home to sort things out.

The house was packed up and for sale, the will probated and long since sorted out.

The last thing to go was the mobile phone of which I used and paid monthly.

Upon attempting to terminate the account, even though she was dead, I would have to prove 'proof of death' prior to termination. All newpaper articles and certifcates were packed up and already on their way to Australia. After numerous calls/requests, Rogers still refused to cease the contract. F 'em!

I left, the house sold, and I have no idea what the staus is 10 yrs on.

Idiots!


----------



## FastEddy (28 May 2010)

These Corporations can really be SOB's as per contracts, but contracts work both  ways.

Well when they first came out, I thought this was a good idea in case of emergencies. So I got one of the very first Models (Motorola) the size of a small Walkie-Talkie.

Well since I wasn't going to use it other than in a matter of Life or Death. I got the cheapest plan they had $10.77 including 30 free min. and then  $1.00 for each extra.

Since then, I've received two Nokia upgrades and chargers Free with all the new Apps. My total bill is $12.53 inclding taxes.

Still no life or death emergencies, keep it turned off, open it once a week to maintain the circuitry for a few minutes. Charge it when needed.

Now, this is the best part, they contracted for this plan and equipment. Every year I receive at least one call from Rogers (almost begging me) promising me 6 months free of this and 3 months of that just to get this plan off their books. 

My advice to everyone entering into a Contract ask and ask again and what if this happens , then check with their Office in case you've just only received a Sales Pitch.

Cheers.


----------



## Spr.Earl (28 May 2010)

First off we have to admit that we get jack crap as a soldier's,airman or sailor's in Canada compared to the State's.

 In the State's you produce military I.D. you get a discount from any where from 10% to 25%.
Ah but not here in Canada!!!  

I have produced my Canadian Mil I.D. in Texas ,Mississaipi and have gotten Mil Discount's in the State's.


----------



## stealthylizard (28 May 2010)

A lot of places will give a discount with military ID, they just don't advertise it.  I believe there is a page around here somewhere of places that will give discounts for military personnel.  Just last week, when I got my oil changed at a Wal-Mart in BC, I saw a sheet taped to the desk beside the computer terminal outlining which codes to use for different tax exemptions (first nations, fed employees, etc).  One of the things on there was for military.  Not knowing if it was for military vehicles, or just someone in the military, I decided to ask for tax exemption, and got it.  But the customer service representative was fairly new, and looked confused.  I have no idea if this is standard practice for Wal-Mart or if it was just because there was a reserve unit close by, and they did a few of their vans.


----------



## Alea (28 May 2010)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> A lot of places will give a discount with military ID, they just don't advertise it.  I believe there is a page around here somewhere of places that will give discounts for military personnel.  Just last week, when I got my oil changed at a Wal-Mart in BC, I saw a sheet taped to the desk beside the computer terminal outlining which codes to use for different tax exemptions (first nations, fed employees, etc).  One of the things on there was for military.  Not knowing if it was for military vehicles, or just someone in the military, I decided to ask for tax exemption, and got it.  But the customer service representative was fairly new, and looked confused.  I have no idea if this is standard practice for Wal-Mart or if it was just because there was a reserve unit close by, and they did a few of their vans.



Hi,

I believe this is the list you are talking about 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/741.0.html

Alea


----------

